
BitArray - A Simple Bit Array/Bit Field Library In Pure JavaScript - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/bitarray-simple-bit-arraybit-field.html#.T29ky3nejr0.hackernews
======
corysama
What is the trade-off behind having ELEMENT_WIDTH as a configuration
parameter? I.e: What would be the downside to hard-coding it to 30?

